# Hello from the great white north



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

Just a quick note to say hi and tell you a little about myself. I'm from Alberta Canada and do a yard display each year. I'm 32 years old and a full time paramedic and volunteer fire fighter. Hope to chat with you all get some ideas share some ideas (if i have any), and maybe build a few friendships in the haunting community.
cheers coffin_creature


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Yay .. I get to be the first to welcome you to the Street  Enjoy your stay and we are glad to have you with us


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, there's a lot of you Canadians here! Never knew Halloween was so popular in the great cold North.

Welcome to my fiendish forums.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome aBoard coffin_creature  

~~Bill~~


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

hey man welcome, the Canuck population here is growing... soon our plans of world and forum domanation well come true... or not... we havn't decided yet.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard CC, we're happy to have you with us. I'm half Canadian, does that mean my haunt will be spared in the invasion?


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

welcome...u need to no this before really entering. Im the crazy 1. watch out 4 my posts. lol


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome to US coffin_creature. Glad you're here.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Howdy Coffin-creature,


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Welcome to the street where unicorns and rainbows are in everyones mind.

SUP


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hello..don't be scared.

Well, maybe be scared a little.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

YES CANADIANS ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just 4 the recordf im canadian 2 lol.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi coffin_creature and welcome... it's great to have you with us


----------

